# problems recognizing video card and wireless card

## h2sammo

this is the output of my lspci -k, any ideas? ic annot even recognize the wirelss card. it is an apple airport.

```
clamshell ~ # lspci -k

0000:00:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth AGP

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-uninorth

0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility L AGP 2x (rev 64)

0001:10:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth PCI

0001:10:17.0 Class ff00: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo Mac I/O (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: macio

0001:10:18.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo USB

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

0001:10:19.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo USB

0002:20:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth Internal PCI

0002:20:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth GMAC (Sun GEM)

        Kernel driver in use: gem
```

----------

## Gusar

The graphic card uses the xf86-video-mach64 driver. There's also a kernel component for 3d acceleration, but it's not part of the mainline kernel anymore. The xf86-video-mach64 driver should give you working X though.

The wireless card is possibly an usb device, so check lsusb.

----------

## h2sammo

i have that package emerge already

```
[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.9.0  USE="dri" 0 kB
```

also, lsusb does not see anything like a wifi airport card:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

----------

## h2sammo

so i had some time to play more with this project. Both X and the airport card work... even though the wifi card still doesnt show on the lspci list and the video card works with userspace drivers just fine.

problem is, i can scan networks but cannot connect to any. also the message is that the NIC is inactive. any help would be appreciated.

```
clamshell ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Bringing down interface eth1

 *   Removing addresses

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.eth1 has started, but is inactive

```

```
clamshell ~ # iwlist eth1 scanning

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1C:10:AF:A2:F6

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=22/70  Signal level=-88 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Amin"

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000000000000

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1236ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0004416D696E

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:21:00:6D:E5:0F

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=56/70  Signal level=-54 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"Motorola"

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000000000000

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1236ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084D6F746F726F6C61

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:14:D1:A5:88:C0

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=67/70  Signal level=-43 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"TRENDnet652"

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000000000000

                    Extra: Last beacon: 164ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000B5452454E446E6574363532

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:23:69:F6:E0:DD

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=24/70  Signal level=-86 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Precious"

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000000000000

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1236ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000850726563696F7573

```

```
clamshell ~ # ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        inet 192.168.10.149  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.10.255

        ether 00:30:65:6b:da:18  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 406  bytes 39558 (38.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 281  bytes 36304 (35.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 41  base 0x8800  

eth1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        ether 00:30:65:1e:58:6f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 18  bytes 3593 (3.5 KiB)

        TX errors 16  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 57  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436  metric 1

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 24  bytes 1656 (1.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 24  bytes 1656 (1.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

also, after a bit of time ~1 minute, i cannot scan for networks anylonger

```
clamshell ~ # iwlist eth1 scanning

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy

```

```
clamshell ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

```

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

  ssid="TRENDnet652"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk=e4223f......ee3adce2f13a534a

  priority=1

}

```

----------

## h2sammo

the command lshw did show the card:

```
*-network

       description: Wireless interface

       physical id: 1

       logical name: eth1

       serial: 00:30:65:1e:58:6f

       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless

       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=airport driverversion=3.2.1-gentoo-r2 firmware=Lucent/Agere 8.12 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11b
```

also 

```
clamshell ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_aoa_i2sbus         18086  0 

airport                 3570  0 

orinoco                69471  1 airport

snd_pcm                75935  1 snd_aoa_i2sbus

snd_timer              20621  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6581  1 snd_pcm

pmac_zilog             16167  0 

serial_core            18798  1 pmac_zilog

cfg80211              173211  1 orinoco

snd                    58870  3 snd_aoa_i2sbus,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5794  1 snd

snd_aoa_soundbus        3973  1 snd_aoa_i2sbus

uninorth_agp            7336  1 

agpgart                31127  1 uninorth_agp
```

the module seems to be up.

o just cannot connect... it must be a wpa_supplicant issue. any ideas?

after a bit more research it turns out i need firmware. i emerged net-wireless/orinoco-fwutils and i put agere_sta_fw.bin in /lib/firmware. dmesg says the eth1 has been setup properly i dont see any errors but when i use wpa_gui to connect i always get the error message  *Quote:*   

> Association request to driver failed

  iregardless whether i try to connect to a wps protected network or onto a unprotected network.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

Lets check your fimware.

Most drives leave an entry in dmesg showing the firmware file(s) they have loaded. A few don't on the basis that there is no need to report success.

Rename your firmware file(s) for eth1 and reboot, be sure to power off for 30 seconds or so, so the firmware is lost from the device.  The files will not be found and their should be corresponding messages in dmesg.

Do you have the files that the driver is trying to load ?

Your orinoco is made as a module - thats good.  Your firmware should be in /lib/firmware  it may need to be in a subdirectory there. dmesg will tell more when its not found.

----------

## h2sammo

```
clamshell ~ # ls /lib/firmware

agere_sta_fw.bin  keyspan_pda  r128  radeon
```

it is the agere file

this is dmesg without renaming the bin file

```
orinoco 0.15 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

airport 0.15 (Benjamin Herrenschmidt <benh@kernel.crashing.org>)

airport: Physical address 80030000

pmac_zilog: 0.6 (Benjamin Herrenschmidt <benh@kernel.crashing.org>)

pmac_zilog: i2c-modem detected, id: 1

ttyS0 at MMIO 0x80013020 (irq = 22) is a Z85c30 ESCC - Internal modem

ttyS1 at MMIO 0x80013000 (irq = 50) is a Z85c30 ESCC - Serial port

airport 0.00030000:radio: Hardware identity 0005:0001:0001:0002

airport 0.00030000:radio: Station identity  001f:0001:0008:000c

airport 0.00030000:radio: Firmware determined as Lucent/Agere 8.12

airport 0.00030000:radio: Hardware identity 0005:0001:0001:0002

airport 0.00030000:radio: Station identity  001f:0002:0009:0030

airport 0.00030000:radio: Firmware determined as Lucent/Agere 9.48

airport 0.00030000:radio: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

airport 0.00030000:radio: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

airport 0.00030000:radio: WEP supported, 104-bit key

airport 0.00030000:radio: WPA-PSK supported

EXT3-fs (hda4): using internal journal

Adding 4194300k swap on /swapfile1.  Priority:-1 extents:2208 across:5690764k 

sungem_phy: PHY ID: 406212, addr: 0

gem 0002:20:0f.0: eth0: Found BCM5201 PHY

eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)

gem 0002:20:0f.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full-duplex

gem 0002:20:0f.0: eth0: Pause is disabled

```

i know eth1 shows connected, even ifconfig shows it associated, buti cant ping anything and i cant associate to networks i actually need to connect to.

```
clamshell ~ # ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        inet 192.168.10.154  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.10.255

        ether 00:30:65:6b:da:18  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 296  bytes 27172 (26.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 245  bytes 41249 (40.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 41  base 0x8800  

eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        inet 192.168.1.117  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        ether 00:30:65:1e:58:6f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 49  bytes 3538 (3.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 11  bytes 2733 (2.6 KiB)

        TX errors 7  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 57  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436  metric 1

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 24  bytes 1656 (1.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 24  bytes 1656 (1.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```
clamshell ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"linksys"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1D:7E:F2:14:34   

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Sensitivity:1/0  

          Retry limit:8   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=11/70  Signal level=-91 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:8

          Tx excessive retries:9  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

this is dmesg after renaming the bin file

```

pmac_zilog: 0.6 (Benjamin Herrenschmidt <benh@kernel.crashing.org>)

pmac_zilog: i2c-modem detected, id: 1

ttyS0 at MMIO 0x80013020 (irq = 22) is a Z85c30 ESCC - Internal modem

ttyS1 at MMIO 0x80013000 (irq = 50) is a Z85c30 ESCC - Serial port

orinoco 0.15 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

airport 0.15 (Benjamin Herrenschmidt <benh@kernel.crashing.org>)

airport: Physical address 80030000

airport 0.00030000:radio: Hardware identity 0005:0001:0001:0002

airport 0.00030000:radio: Station identity  001f:0001:0008:000c

airport 0.00030000:radio: Firmware determined as Lucent/Agere 8.12

airport 0.00030000:radio: Cannot find firmware agere_sta_fw.bin

airport 0.00030000:radio: Hardware identity 0005:0001:0001:0002

airport 0.00030000:radio: Station identity  001f:0001:0008:000c

airport 0.00030000:radio: Firmware determined as Lucent/Agere 8.12

airport 0.00030000:radio: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

airport 0.00030000:radio: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

airport 0.00030000:radio: WEP supported, 104-bit key

EXT3-fs (hda4): using internal journal

Adding 4194300k swap on /swapfile1.  Priority:-1 extents:2208 across:5690764k 

sungem_phy: PHY ID: 406212, addr: 0

gem 0002:20:0f.0: eth0: Found BCM5201 PHY

eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)

gem 0002:20:0f.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full-duplex

gem 0002:20:0f.0: eth0: Pause is disabled

```

again,...

```
clamshell ~ # ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        inet 192.168.10.154  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.10.255

        ether 00:30:65:6b:da:18  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 199  bytes 18450 (18.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 219  bytes 36329 (35.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 41  base 0x8800  

eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        inet 192.168.1.117  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        ether 00:30:65:1e:58:6f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 17  bytes 2091 (2.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 2823 (2.7 KiB)

        TX errors 12  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 57  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436  metric 1

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
clamshell ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"linksys"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1D:7E:F2:14:34   

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Sensitivity:1/0  

          Retry limit:4   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=5/70  Signal level=-91 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:12  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

You have two network interfaces in two different subnets.  Thats a good start.

Show the output of the 

```
route
```

 command. and the conternt of /etc/resolv.conf.

Maybe its a routing issue?

Also post the content of your /etc/conf.d/net file.

----------

## h2sammo

eth0 is my wired connection and eth1 is supposed to be my wireless one

```
clamshell ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         192.168.10.1    0.0.0.0         UG    202    0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

192.168.10.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     202    0        0 eth0
```

```
clamshell ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by resolvconf

search hsd1.mi.comcast.net.

nameserver 192.168.10.1
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

Its significant that your eth1 has an IP address but no route - not even a route to hosts on its own subnet.

How did it get its IP.  Do you use dhcp or is it assigned statically in your /etc/conf.d/net file?

Please post that file

How have you kept your wired and wireless interfaces in different subnets?

Most domestic routers are not that clever.

----------

## h2sammo

```
clamshell ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

```

i dont know if my router is that smart (trendnet router) but i certainly am not as I am not sure what a subnet really is.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

An IP address is divided into two parts. The network part and the host part..  The netmask determines where the split occurs, its not fixed. Take your eth0 and eth1 addresses and netmasks

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1 

        inet 192.168.10.154  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.10.255

eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1 

        inet 192.168.1.117  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255 
```

The address is 192.168.10.154 and netmask is 255.255.255.0 using a binary and operation between those two numbers shows that the network part is  192.168.10 and the host part is the last group of digits.  It helps if you know that 255 in binary is 11111111.  This means that your 192.168.10.x (x is don't care) can have 256 hosts connected to it.

But .... the value  192.168.10.0 is called the network address, you can't put a real host there as it won't work and by convention 192.168.10.255 is the broadcast address. You can't have a host there either as all host on the subnet may respond to broadcast packets. That leaves you 254 usable addresses. Typically, your router would be at either the highest or lowest usable address. That's convention too. 

We see that 192.168.10.0 is different from 192.168.1.0.  The two IP addresses differ in the network part, so they describe different subnets. all of the hosts with IP addresses begining 192.168.10 are said to be in the 192.168.10 subnet as they can all be reached bythe same route.

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) 

config_eth1=( "dhcp" ) 
```

is old baselayout1 syntax. You should be using baselayout2 by now and have followed the upgrade guide. If not, your system is older than May 2011, which is when baselayout2 became stable. If your install is that old you have bigger problems than wireless. Check your baselayout version and if its baselayout2, remove the opening and closing brackets and restart both interfaces.

If that gets eth1 an IP address, does it also have a route ?

Post the routing table now.

----------

## h2sammo

i believe they have different subnets because the wireless nic locked in to a neighbors unprotected router (i cannot ping websites from it though). i am running baselayout2 and have made the necessary corrections to /etc/conf.d/net. now eth1 does not  pick up an IP address and the route looks the same.

```
clamshell ~ # ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        inet 192.168.10.156  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.10.255

        ether 00:30:65:6b:da:18  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 718  bytes 70709 (69.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 426  bytes 52967 (51.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 41  base 0x8800  

eth1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        ether 00:30:65:1e:58:6f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 26  bytes 2574 (2.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 480 (480.0 B)

        TX errors 1  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 57  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436  metric 1

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

clamshell ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         192.168.10.1    0.0.0.0         UG    202    0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

192.168.10.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     202    0        0 eth0

```

```
clamshell ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="dhcp"

config_eth1="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
```

interestingly, iwconfig shows eth1 connected to my own essid but it reports it as having encryption OFF, which is not the case.

```
clamshell ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"TRENDnet652"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: None   

          Bit Rate:2 Mb/s   Sensitivity:1/0  

          Retry limit:4   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/70  Signal level=-91 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:115

          Tx excessive retries:2  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

to make things more confusing (to me), eth1 shows my essid with encryption turned on when it performs a scan

```
clamshell ~ # iwlist eth1 scanning

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:23:69:F6:E0:DD

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=22/70  Signal level=-88 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Precious"

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000000000000

                    Extra: Last beacon: 108ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000850726563696F7573

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1C:10:AF:A2:F6

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=24/70  Signal level=-86 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Amin"

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000000000000

                    Extra: Last beacon: 108ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0004416D696E

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:14:D1:A5:88:C0

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=61/70  Signal level=-49 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"TRENDnet652"

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000000000000

                    Extra: Last beacon: 108ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000B5452454E446E6574363532

```

----------

## h2sammo

bump

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

```
eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"TRENDnet652"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: None   
```

There is an ESSID set but its not connected as  it says 

```
Access Point: None
```

What is in dmesg?

You may as well put it all on a pastebin.

----------

